
Twitter in crash and burn mode - teaneedz
http://teaz.me/twitter-fully-crash-burn-mode/
======
jnevill
That poor little web server at the link. Talk about "Crash and Burn". The Cat5
cable connecting it to its network are probably melting. It's OK little web
server! You can do it! Just keep trying!

~~~
teaneedz
LOL ... sorry. Alt link:
[https://ello.co/teanee/post/CIe6nfLQNDpPlxNrCyezBw](https://ello.co/teanee/post/CIe6nfLQNDpPlxNrCyezBw)

